# E-mail problem.



## TenTenTooter (Jan 9, 2005)

My e-mail hasn't been working here on SOTW and I'm not sure why. Could someone give me some help? It's m3ga_band_g33k at Yahoo dot com.

Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

The Yahoo Email address is being rejected by vBulletin. PM me with an alternate email address and I'll fix your problem.


----------

